

StarWars crawl text done with CSS - ggasp
http://codepen.io/TimPietrusky/pen/eHGfj

======
millerm
Watch out for the cease and desist notices from Disney. :)

------
gpsarakis
This is awesome!

~~~
brax
Not to be a party pooper but this was done back in 08
[http://tumblr.gesteves.com/post/261593774/im-done-star-
wars-...](http://tumblr.gesteves.com/post/261593774/im-done-star-wars-opening-
crawl-using-only-html)

